# Royal Mail Sorting Office,Copperas Hill ,Liverpool November 2012



## kevsy21 (Dec 15, 2012)

Royal Mail’s Copperas Hill sorting office closed down in October 2010,it employed 600 people in the city and although most have chose to move to Warrington,other's chose redundancy.
The building is severall floors high and set within 3 and a half acres.

The closure means Liverpool is the only major city in the UK without a sorting office.

In its biggest ever single land purchase Liverpool John Moores University put pen to paper to take ownership of the building for a rumoured price of £2.6 million.
Although plans are in their infancy the building will be refurbished rather than demolished and transformed as a lecture base and likely to house departments such as admissions and student support.

It is also expected to open by 2014 ahead of the sell-off of the university’s IM Marsh campus and help absorb departments based at the Aigburth site including faculties for education, community and leisure.
The university said the purchase would form the “epicentre” of its 10-year campus development plan.

Since its closure we have often spoke about trying to crack this place,luckily a chance arose thanks to an Art Exhibition as part of the Biennial 2012 in the old loading bay.
Now was our chance to see where we could end up within the buildings,as we glanced over the art from afar(shite!!),Sparkuk gestured us over he had found an open door to the out of bounds sections.(Good work!!).

Initially,we didn't expect to get far but then we came across more doors unlocked then the stairs so up we went.After a quick reccee we started off on the rooftop and worked our way down checking the rooms on each floor.Tbh the place was bigger then i expected.

It was quite a buzz sneaking around the building half expecting to get rumbled.All went to plan until we got to the basement,soon as we got near the door,an alarm went off.Shit!! time to head out.
We made our way back to the exhibition and just took in the views,we saw security head in and make his way towards the off limits part.It was our cue to get out,we said our thanks at the helpdesk and as we headed through the entrance he called out Thanks,please call again.I found that ironic as we had took the piss and wandered everywhere we shoudn't have.

Visited with Georgie,Sparkuk and The young un.

































Canteen.
















On ur Roofz
































Thanks for Looking.​


----------



## mookster (Dec 15, 2012)

Bandit alarm...nice!


----------



## Silent Hill (Dec 15, 2012)

Cock on with the cheeky access :laugh: Love it.

Great work guys


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 15, 2012)

Haha, love the way you got in! Great stuff and fab report


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 16, 2012)

Typical mid 70's drab architecture this although that area is very much steeped in history... Just a shame you didn't get into the basement to see if the rumours are right  ,not suprised it's alarmed as it is a direct route to the train station...

Am sure they changed the colour of them corridors in pic 16,am almost certain they were drab blue when I last visited here..lol

Nice 1


----------



## georgie (Dec 16, 2012)

nice one kev something new ,something old ,and something deffo not blue

drab pics....


----------



## MD (Dec 16, 2012)

wherever i may roam said:


> Typical mid 70's drab architecture this although that area is very much steeped in history... Just a shame you didn't get into the basement to see if the rumours are right  ,not suprised it's alarmed as it is a direct route to the train station...
> 
> Am sure they changed the colour of them corridors in pic 16,am almost certain they were drab blue when I last visited here..lol
> 
> Nice 1



you need to get in the basement and take the noobs with you WIMR


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Dec 16, 2012)

Well done kev you've got some top pics here


----------



## georgie (Dec 16, 2012)

MD said:


> is it possible somebody here could give me the details of this place? Really interested in shooting a music video there..



ask wimr


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.Hmm maybe a chance may arise to get in the basement one day.


----------



## peterc4 (Dec 17, 2012)

well done, like the second roof shot


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 21, 2012)

peterc4 said:


> well done, like the second roof shot



Thanks,pics turned out ok,some great views from the rooftop aswel.


----------



## MrDan (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice little story behind your explore and how it came about  would love to know what's in the basement.
Someone mentioned a route to the train station, why would that be there?!


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 22, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Nice little story behind your explore and how it came about  would love to know what's in the basement.
> Someone mentioned a route to the train station, why would that be there?!



Thanks,the tunnel would be for the Letters,packages,etc which would have arrived or to be sent by train.


----------



## MD (Dec 22, 2012)

i like tunnels


----------



## georgie (Dec 22, 2012)

MD said:


> i like tunnels



so do i mmmmm


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 31, 2012)

MD said:


> i like tunnels





georgie said:


> so do i mmmmm



Me too,can't beat it


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jan 8, 2013)

nice pics mate


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 10, 2013)

Very funny report....i don't think u took the piss at all, using their cookers to do a fry up and nicking the coke outa the fridge may have been alittle, nah no one wud miss the coke

You got sum nice roof top shots and looked like you did a good job with the rest of the place...its nice to get away with something innit


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 10, 2013)

liking the bandit alarm!  looks likr a fun mooch!

L x


----------

